# F/S B16 NISSAN SENTRA MEGAN LOWERING SPRINGS(PICS)



## ANDYSAYROO1987 (Jan 14, 2014)

SELLING THESE BARELY USED MEGAN LOWERING SPRINGS IN PURCHASED ON OCT BUT TRADE THE CAR IN FOR A 14 ALTIMA IN DEC. 2013 THESE WILL GIVE YOU A 1.5 DROP ALL AROUND AND LOOKS AMAZING ON THE SENTRA'S . PRICE IS $100 AND SHIPPING WILL BE ON TOP OF THAT IF NOT LOCAL. EMAIL AT [email protected] OR CONTACT ME AT 813-808-9343 ANDY LOCATION TAMPA, FL


----------



## ANDYSAYROO1987 (Jan 14, 2014)

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/4229690993


----------



## RenaAlvidrez (Nov 25, 2013)

thank you for sharing .. i will check it out !


----------



## ANDYSAYROO1987 (Jan 14, 2014)

LOWERING SPRING 07-12 NISSAN SENTRA (PICS) new link click for pictures


----------



## DeannaJHigh (Jan 11, 2014)

The springs look pretty great. Indeed these are unused. I am thinking of buying these


----------

